# Question on FreeBSD 7.0 in archives



## shmget (Jun 24, 2009)

I ordered a VPS with FreeBSD on it, and they installed 7.0.  I'm having trouble pointing sysinstall to an ftp server where I can install and update packages.

I know about ftp-archive.freebsd.org, but I can't see to point sysinstall to the right areas.  I keep getting the error saying "cannot find 7.0-RELEASE"

Has anyone run into this problem and solved it?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't use sysinstall. Set PACKAGESITE to something like ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-stable and use pkg_add -r.

That way your ports will be up to date. Using ports from the old 7.0-RELEASE will mean quite a lot of ports will be outdated. This could result in security issues.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 24, 2009)

Used the right path?

ftp://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/i386/7.0-RELEASE/packages/ (32-bit)
ftp://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/amd64/7.0-RELEASE/packages/ (64-bit)

(and I agree with using stable ports whenever possible, these are OLD!)


----------



## shmget (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you!  I used the PACKAGESITE and pkg_add -r combination, and everything worked fine.


----------

